# fiat ducato based hymer



## 109042 (Jan 5, 2008)

HELP.I`ve got a broken gearbox mounting which is causing my lovely van to shake itself to pieces.It`s a 1991 hymer 564 with a fiat ducato chassis and 2500 turbo diesel engine.Please,is there anyone out there who can help me?My local commercial garage can`t source the part and they`ve tried fiat,citroen and peugot.Apparently,the part stopped being made a while ago.We`ve seen loads of Hymers on the road,many of which are older than ours so I`m hoping this forum will help us.It`s so annoying because we love our van but the shaking is getting unbearable.I really hope there is a member out there who can help us.Thanks for taking the time to read this.Kinds Regards,Andy Murch.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Try HERE for a Quote.

Have you tried the usual Yellow pages etc as well?

Hope you get sorted.

Johnny F


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Gearbox mounting*

We recently had the same problem on our 1990, B694. Adams Morey in Bournemouth fitted a new one - can't say where it was sourced but perhaps they can help you.

Sundial


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Don't Panic!! http://www.delfindesigns.co.uk/ They'll sort you out with a new mount. H


----------



## 109042 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Thanks to Johnny F,sundial and H*

Hi,I recently posted a request for information on obtaining a gearbox mounting for my Hymer 564 and received 3 very useful replies.Many thanks to Johnny F,Sundial and H.I hope I can return the favour sometime.Kind Regards,Andy Murch.


----------

